# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Թեմատիկ մրցույթներ > Արձակ. Նոր ստեղծագործական մրցույթ՝ վիրտուալ տարածքից դուրս

## Վոլտերա

Իմ շատ սիրելի ակումբցիներ, կամ մեր լեզվով ասած ժողովու՜րդ, վերջին մի քանի ժամվա ընթացքում հայտարարվող մրցույթի պլանները կտրուկ փոխվեցին: Հաջորդ մրցույթը լինելու է թեմատիկ, թեման՝ Պատահական ծանոթություն, բայց սա դեռ ամենը չէ: Այս անգամվա մրցույթը հովանավորում է ձեզ շատ հայտնի Process փաբը: Մրցույթի պայմանները բնավ չեն փոխվում՝ քվեարկություն, քննարկումներ, փակ հեղինակներ, պատմվածքի ֆորմատ, սակայն ամենավերջին՝ հեղինակների բացահայտվելու պահը տեղի է ունենալու ոչ թե վիրտուալ տարածքում, այլ հենց հովանավորող փաբում, այն է՝ Process-ում: Պատմվածքները պետք է ուղարկեք մինչև հաջորդ կիրակի օրվա ավարտը՝ 24:00: Պատմվածքները կտեղադրվեն երկուշաբթի երեկոյան, քվեարկությունը կտևի հինգ օր՝ մինչև շաբաթ օրվա երկրորդ կեսը: Այնուհետև բոլոր հեղինակները շաբաթ օրը՝ 19.10.13 պետք է գան Process փաբ: Հավաքվելուց հետո ես կհայտարարեմ մրցույթի հեղինակներին: Այնուհետև յուրաքանչյուրը բարձրաձայն պետք է ընթերցի իր գործը, իսկ հաղթողին կտրամադրեն նվերներ՝ Process փաբի կողմից: Ի դեպ այդ օրը կարող են գալ նաև մրցույթին չմասնակցած ակումբցիները: Այսինքն հաշվեք դա որպես ակումբային մեծ հանդիպում :Smile: 

Հիշեցնեմ, որ ստեղծագործությունը պետք է ուղարկել mariuoltera@yahoo.com էլեկտրոնային հասցեով, կամ նամակագրական համակարգով (PM):

----------

Alphaone (06.10.2013), CactuSoul (06.10.2013), Chuk (06.10.2013), impression (06.10.2013), Jarre (07.10.2013), keyboard (06.10.2013), Moonwalker (06.10.2013), Sambitbaba (07.10.2013), Smokie (07.10.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (06.10.2013), Vardik! (06.10.2013), Այբ (07.10.2013), Անվերնագիր (06.10.2013), Արևանուռ (14.10.2013), Հայկօ (06.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (06.10.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վաաաախ, էս ինչ կայֆ ա  :Smile:  
դժվար մասնակցեմ, բայց մեծ հաճույքով կհետևեմ:

----------

LisBeth (06.10.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013)

----------


## impression

Որպես Պրոցեսս փաբի մենեջեր, մի բան էլ իմ կողմից ավելացնեմ  :Jpit:  
եթե ստացվի էնպես, որ հաղթի ոչ հայաստանաբնակ ակումբցի, ապա խոստանում եմ կազմակերպել սկայպ հանդիպում, ու հաղթողին կկարողանանք տեսնել պրոյեկտորի ու կոմպի օգնությամբ, շնորհավորել և այլն: իսկ դե իրենց մրցանակն էլ կարող են հանձնել հայաստանաբնակ իրենց մտերիմներին, այսինքն, օրինակ, եթե ivy-ն հաղթի, ապա մրցանակը ո՞ւմն ա, ճիշտ ա, ԻՄԸ  :Tongue:

----------

Alphaone (06.10.2013), CactuSoul (06.10.2013), Jarre (07.10.2013), keyboard (06.10.2013), Sambitbaba (07.10.2013), Smokie (07.10.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (06.10.2013), Անվերնագիր (06.10.2013), Հայկօ (06.10.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (07.10.2013), Վոլտերա (06.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

շատ լավն ա, ափսոս չենք կարող մասնակցել կամ քննարկել…

----------

Jarre (07.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

էս ինչ խաբար ա՞, մրցույթի պայմաններից առնվազն մեկը ինձ համար անհնարին ա, մեկի հետ էլ ժամանակային խնդիրներ կան։ Ես էլ դիդորդի դերում կլինեմ էս անգամ։ Վիրտուալ դիտորդի։

Չափածոն ինչ եղավ բա, ես էլ մեռած մուսայիս վերակենդանացնելու էքսպերիմենտ էի սկսել։ Աշուն, տերև, մեգ ու մշուշ, հմայում էի նրան անօգուտ։

----------

Alphaone (06.10.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (06.10.2013)

----------


## Արէա

Միանգամից ասեք ցրում եք էլի։

----------

LisBeth (06.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> շատ լավն ա, ափսոս չենք կարող մասնակցել կամ քննարկել…


էլ ի՞նչն ա լավ

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ժող, չափածոն էլ հաջորդ անգամ: Ամեն ինչ էլ կհասցնենք  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (06.10.2013)

----------


## impression

բայց վիրտուալ քննարկումներին ի՞նչն ա խանգարում որ

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (06.10.2013), Հայկօ (06.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էլ ի՞նչն ա լավ


Դե հո մենակ ինձնով չի՞… շատ հավես կանցնի բայց…

----------


## impression

կաշխատեմ անպայման էնպես անել, որ էդ օրը կարողանանք livestream-ով Process-ում կատարվող հեղինակների բացահայտումն ու մրցանակաբաշխությունը օնլայն հեռարձակել, որ բոլորդ կարողանաք տեսնել  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (06.10.2013), LisBeth (06.10.2013), Smokie (07.10.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (06.10.2013), Հայկօ (06.10.2013), Վոլտերա (06.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Դե հո մենակ ինձնով չի՞… շատ հավես կանցնի բայց…


իհարկե մենակ քեզնով չի, ես ընդհանրապես էի ասում  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այնուհետև յուրաքանչյուրը բարձրաձայն պետք է ընթերցի իր գործը, իսկ հաղթողին կտրամադրեն նվերներ՝ Process փաբի կողմից


Վայ, մամա ջան...  :Scare:  Սարսափ  :LOL: ։ Ինչ լավ ա՝ էդտեղ չեմ. բարձրաձայն կարդալ, էն էլ սեփական գործը՝ բացառիկ դիսկոմֆորտ։ Հուսով եմ՝ պարտադիր պայման չի։ Թե՞ չկարդալու դեպքում նվերը չեն տալու  :Jpit: ։

----------

Smokie (07.10.2013), Արէա (06.10.2013), Հայկօ (06.10.2013), Վոլտերա (06.10.2013)

----------


## ivy

Թիթիզ բաներ եք մոգոնել, ամեն դեպքում ես կուզենայի, որ վերջում հեղինակների բացվելը օնլայն լիներ, էստեղ   :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Վայ, մամա ջան...  Սարսափ ։ Ինչ լավ ա՝ էդտեղ չեմ. բարձրաձայն կարդալ, էն էլ սեփական գործը՝ բացառիկ դիսկոմֆորտ։ Հուսով եմ՝ պարտադիր պայման չի։ Թե՞ չկարդալու դեպքում նվերը չեն տալու ։


Դու պիտի մասնակցես ու սկայպով կարդաս   :Jpit:

----------

impression (06.10.2013), Հայկօ (06.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (06.10.2013), Վոլտերա (06.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարևոր չի թե ինչ էիր գրելու, կարևոր ա թե ոնց էիր գրելու դա Ալֆա ջան։ 
> Էդ նույն պատմությունը եթե ես գրեմ, վառելու բան կստացվի, մեկ ուրիշի դեպքում գլուխգործոց կդառնա։
> Իմ կարծիքով սյուժեն բոլորովին էլ ամենակարևոր գործոնը չի հաջող գործ ստեղծելու համար։
> Բյուր ջան, սա քեզ էլ եմ ասում, դու հաճախ ես հիշատակում թե ակումբցիներին (իմա մարդկանց, ընթերցողներին) էս թեման դուր կգար, սա դուր չէր գա, էս կլացացներ (հիմնականում հեգնանքով ես ասում սա, ոչինչ), էս մեկը չէր լացացնի։ 
> Չէ, «լացացնող» «չլացացնողը» սյուժեի հետ քիչ կապ ունի, կարևոր ա թե դու ոնց ես պատմում, ոնց ես ներկայացնում էն ինչ կառուցել ես մտքումդ։


Հա, Արէա ջան, ճիշտ ես ասում, կարևոր ա` ոնց ա կառուցած: Կարևոր ա, որ չլացելու թեման նենց ներկայացվի, որ լացացնի:

----------

Alphaone (13.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> վեցուկես ժամ դեռ ունես


Չունեմ, Բյուր, վաղը քննության եմ, 500 էջանոց գրքից դեռ 5 էջ եմ կարդացել, անտերը գոնե հայերեն լիներ, ես էդ ռուսերենն անգլերենից դժվար եմ հասկանում  :Sad:

----------


## Alphaone

> Կարևոր չի թե ինչ էիր գրելու, կարևոր ա թե ոնց էիր գրելու դա Ալֆա ջան։ 
> Էդ նույն պատմությունը եթե ես գրեմ, վառելու բան կստացվի, մեկ ուրիշի դեպքում գլուխգործոց կդառնա։
> Իմ կարծիքով սյուժեն բոլորովին էլ ամենակարևոր գործոնը չի հաջող գործ ստեղծելու համար։
> Բյուր ջան, սա քեզ էլ եմ ասում, դու հաճախ ես հիշատակում թե ակումբցիներին (իմա մարդկանց, ընթերցողներին) էս թեման դուր կգար, սա դուր չէր գա, էս կլացացներ (հիմնականում հեգնանքով ես ասում սա, ոչինչ), էս մեկը չէր լացացնի։ 
> Չէ, «լացացնող» «չլացացնողը» սյուժեի հետ քիչ կապ ունի, կարևոր ա թե դու ոնց ես պատմում, ոնց ես ներկայացնում էն ինչ կառուցել ես մտքումդ։
> Մենակ սյուժեով ոչինչ չի ստացվի։


Արեա ջան, էս գրառումից հետո էլի գրառում ունեմ, որտեղ ասում ա, որ սկզբի 5 նախադասությունը վերջն են, հետո տուֆտալոգիա, լավ բան հաստատ կստացվի, քանի որ թեմային ծանոթ եմ, մեկ, իրականում նյութը զգում եմ, երկու, իսկ գաղափարը թափելուներից չեմ համարում, երեք:  :Tongue:  Բայց լավ բան ստանալու համար հոգեվիճակ-մուսա ա հարկավոր ու աշխատանք-ժամանակ, դրա համար էլ չեմ գրում, ուղարկեմ, որ իրականում գաղափարը չհարամեմ  :Smile:

----------

Արէա (13.10.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Հա, Արէա ջան, ճիշտ ես ասում, կարևոր ա` ոնց ա կառուցած: Կարևոր ա, որ չլացելու թեման նենց ներկայացվի, որ լացացնի:


Նայած թե դու ինչ ես հասկանում էդ լացել ասելով, կարաս փորձես վերանաս քո ստեղծած, քո համար ցածր, էժանագին համարվող ստերեոտիպներից, փորձես գտնել հաջողված գործերի գաղտնիքները, ու շուտով դու էլ հաջողության կհասնես, կարաս բոլոր լավ գործերը բնորոշես էժանագին, լացացնող, պրիմիտիվ ու շարունակես էնպես ոնց որ մինչև հիմա, դու ես որոշողը, բայց էլ չբողոքես որ գործերդ հաջողություն չեն ունենում։
Էս ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նայած թե դու ինչ ես հասկանում էդ լացել ասելով, կարաս փորձես վերանաս քո ստեղծած, քո համար ցածր, էժանագին համարվող ստերեոտիպներից, փորձես գտնել հաջողված գործերի գաղտնիքները, ու շուտով դու էլ հաջողության կհասնես, կարաս բոլոր լավ գործերը բնորոշես էժանագին, լացացնող, պրիմիտիվ ու շարունակես էնպես ոնց որ մինչև հիմա, դու ես որոշողը, բայց էլ չբողոքես որ գործերդ հաջողություն չեն ունենում։
> Էս ա։


Արէա, էս մրցույթին ուղարկելիք գործս գրելու առաջին երեք օրը մտածել եմ, թե ոնց գրեմ` ակումբցիներին դուր գա, իսկ հաջորդ երեք օրը գրել եմ էն, ինչ ուզել եմ, ու թքած, թե ակումբցիներին դուր կգա: Իմ կարծիքով, շատ ավելի կարևոր ա ինքս ինձ հավատարիմ մնալը, քան «հաջողության» հասնելը: Խնդրեմ, էս տարվա Նոբելյան մրցանակակրի գործերն եմ կարդում: Թափելու բան ամենադասական իմաստով, բայց մարդը հաջողություն ունի: Ես տենց հաջողություն չեմ ուզում:

----------

Alphaone (13.10.2013), Mephistopheles (13.10.2013), Sambitbaba (14.10.2013), Smokie (14.10.2013), Շինարար (13.10.2013), Վոլտերա (13.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Արեա ջան, համ էլ ես հնդկական կինոյից քանի անգամ լացել եմ, բայց դրանց 0.01 տոկոսն եմ արվեստի գործ համարում... Լիքը մարդիկ գիտեմ, որ ինտելեկտի հետ լուրջ խնդիրներ չունեն, բայց կարող են սերիալ նայել ու լացել, բայց հազար սերիալից մեկը կարող է ինձ դուր գալ, ասենք գահերի խաղը՝ էս էլ իբր թարգմանում եմ, էլի  :LOL:

----------


## Արէա

> Արեա ջան, համ էլ ես հնդկական կինոյից քանի անգամ լացել եմ, բայց դրանց 0.01 տոկոսն եմ արվեստի գործ համարում... Լիքը մարդիկ գիտեմ, որ ինտելեկտի հետ լուրջ խնդիրներ չունեն, բայց կարող են սերիալ նայել ու լացել, բայց հազար սերիալից մեկը կարող է ինձ դուր գալ, ասենք գահերի խաղը՝ էս էլ իբր թարգմանում եմ, էլի


Ես ե՞րբ եմ ասել, որ լավ գործը պիտի լացելու լինի, ես ե՞րբ եմ ասել էս գործը ակումբցիներին դուր կգա, որովհետև լացելու ա։ Ես եթե անգամ տենց էլ մտածեմ կյանքում ինձ թույլ չեմ տա էսքան մեծ թվով մարդկանց տենց անիմաստ վիրավորեմ։
Եթե մեծ թվով խելացի ու ճաշակով մարդիկ հավանում են մի բան, որը ես պրիմիտիվ եմ համարում, ավելի հավանական ա որ իմ հետ ինչ-որ բան էն չի, քան էդ բոլոր մարդկանց։

----------

Alphaone (13.10.2013)

----------


## John

> Էս անգամ ես պաս, չհասցրեցի, գաղափարն էն էր, որ մեկն ամբողջ կյանքում հանցագործ ա փնտրում, ոստիկանությունից դուրս ա գալիս, արդեն բիձուկ ինչ-որ ուրիշ բիձուկի հետ նստարանին խոսում, պարզում, որ իր ամբողջ կյանքում փնտրած ու չգտած հանցագործն էր ու հայտնաբերում, որ ինքը խորապես թքած ունի էդ փաստի վրա, առանց ներկայանալու շարունակում է հետաքրքիր ծերունական զրույցը


Դե որ Ալֆան ասեց իր մտքում պտտվող սյուժեն, ես էլ իմը կասեմ, որը պատմվածք չդարձնելու հիմնական պատճառը սյուժեն զարգացնելու հետ էր կապված. չէի ուզում շատ պրիմիտիվ ու շաբլոն պատմվածք ստացվի, իսկ ավելի լուրջ բան գրելու համար չստացվեց տրամադրվել ու տարբերակներ գտնել.

ադրբեջանցի տղու մասին էի ուզում գրել, նկարագրել ինչ կա–չկա Ադրբեջանում, հետո բանակ գնար էդ տղեն, բախտի բերմամբ թե պատահմամբ նենց զորամասում ծառայեր, որ դիրքերում փոխադարձ հրաձգություն չկա ԼՂՀ–ի ՊԲ–ի հետ, նույնիսկ մեկ–մեկ ախպերություն–ընգերություն, սահման անցնել, իրար հետ զրուցել, մտերմանալ, հատկապես մի հայ տղու հետ ախպերանալ, հետո մի օր նամակ ստանալ պապից, ով մահամերձ էր, ու, խնդրում էր էս Ղարաբաղյան հարցի կարգավորումից հետո անպայման գնալ Հայաստան, գտնել իր հորն ու եղբորը, ովքեր էդ խաղը տարիներին Հայաստան էին եկել, իսկ ինքը մոր մոտ էր մնացել, տենց էդ նամակը պատմել հայ ընկերոջը ու այդտեղ *պատահաբար ծանոթանային* արդեն որպես ախպերներ  :LOL: 

հ.գ.
որ վատ գրեի՝ սերիալ կդառնար, որ լավ գրեի՝  սիրուն պատմվածք, բայց դե համ էլ բազաս էն չի տենց լուրջ թեմայով գրելու համար՝ ադրբեջանական բանակում տիրող բարքերից, իրանց սովորոթյուններից տեղյակ չեմ, նենց որ սիրուն պատմվածք ստանալու հավանականությունը զրոյին մոտ էր...

----------

Alphaone (13.10.2013), Baltazar (13.10.2013), E-la Via (13.10.2013), Smokie (15.10.2013), Ուլուանա (13.10.2013), Վոլտերա (13.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ես ե՞րբ եմ ասել, որ լավ գործը պիտի լացելու լինի, ես ե՞րբ եմ ասել էս գործը ակումբցիներին դուր կգա, որովհետև լացելու ա։ Ես եթե անգամ տենց էլ մտածեմ կյանքում ինձ թույլ չեմ տա էսքան մեծ թվով մարդկանց տենց անիմաստ վիրավորեմ։
> Եթե մեծ թվով խելացի ու ճաշակով մարդիկ հավանում են մի բան, որը ես պրիմիտիվ եմ համարում, ավելի հավանական ա որ իմ հետ ինչ-որ բան էն չի, քան էդ բոլոր մարդկանց։


ես էլ ինչպես միշտ ամեն բան սխալ եմ հասկանում, ավելի լավ ա մինչև քննաշրջանի վերջ անցնեմ ջրի հատակը, թե չէ ոչ ակումբի քննարկումներին եմ մարդավարի մասնակցում, ոչ էլ քննություններիս մարդավարի պատրաստվում  :LOL:

----------


## LisBeth

> Ժող, հեչ գրում ե՞ք


Մարի եթե խոստանաս որ կարդացող կգտնես կամ ինքդ կկարդաս, հենց հիմա մի հատ "գործ" եմ գրելու ուղարկեմ։

----------

Արէա (13.10.2013)

----------


## ivy

Լիզ, կարդացող հաստատ կա, ես  Բյուրի գործին էլ եմ հետաքրքրությամբ սպասում, քոնն էլ հավեսով կկարդամ։ Ընդհանրապես, բոլորինը։

----------


## ivy

Մարի, մրցույթը մեկ ա վաղն ա սկսում, որ մտքներովս անցնի գիշերը մի բան գրել, կարելի՞ ա վաղը ուղարկել:

----------

LisBeth (13.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ, կարդացող հաստատ կա, ես  Բյուրի գործին էլ եմ հետաքրքրությամբ սպասում, քոնն էլ *հավեսով* կկարդամ։ Ընդհանրապես, բոլորինը։


էդ բառը հավեսովը չի հաստատ, բայց կկարդաս, եթե կարողանաս։ Շատ հուզիչ բան եմ ուզում գրեմ, փշաքաղվելու  :LOL:

----------


## LisBeth

> Մարի, մրցույթը մեկ ա վաղն ա սկսում, որ մտքներովս անցնի գիշերը մի բան գրել, կարելի՞ ա վաղը ուղարկել:


Ըհը, ճիշտ ա։ Դու էլ գրի, այ հավեսովը դա կլինի իսկականից։

----------

Alphaone (13.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արեա ջան, համ էլ ես հնդկական կինոյից քանի անգամ լացել եմ, բայց դրանց 0.01 տոկոսն եմ արվեստի գործ համարում... Լիքը մարդիկ գիտեմ, որ ինտելեկտի հետ լուրջ խնդիրներ չունեն, բայց կարող են սերիալ նայել ու լացել, բայց հազար սերիալից մեկը կարող է ինձ դուր գալ, ասենք գահերի խաղը՝ էս էլ իբր թարգմանում եմ, էլի


Դու հնդկական կինոյից լացում ե՞ս… կարա՞ս մի հատ վիդեոյի վրա տեսագրես նայենք…

----------


## Mephistopheles

Երկուհարյուր նիշ ա չէ՞ սահմանը…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դու հնդկական կինոյից լացում ե՞ս… կարա՞ս մի հատ վիդեոյի վրա տեսագրես նայենք…


Ինչի՞, Մեֆ, ուզում ես վիդեոն որպես ոգեշնչում օգտագործես, մի բան գրե՞ս  :Jpit: ։

----------

Alphaone (13.10.2013), Mephistopheles (13.10.2013), Վոլտերա (13.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Երկուհարյուր նիշ ա չէ՞ սահմանը…


անսահման ա։ Ուզում եմ բաց լինի բայց, իմ տարբերակը ինձ մատնելու ա

----------

Mephistopheles (13.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչի՞, Մեֆ, ուզում ես վիդեոն որպես ոգեշնչում օգտագործես, մի բան գրե՞ս ։


էս ինչ լավ գաղափար էր… համոզված եմ որ լացելուն զուգահեռ համ էլ խոսում ա … "հլա դրան տես, տականք…" կամ "հլը տես երեխուն ինչ ա  անում… անխիղճ…" … էս կարգի բաներ… 

առաջարկում եմ հաջորդ մրցույթը սենց անենք…

----------

Alphaone (13.10.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Արէա, էս մրցույթին ուղարկելիք գործս գրելու առաջին երեք օրը մտածել եմ, թե ոնց գրեմ` ակումբցիներին դուր գա, իսկ հաջորդ երեք օրը գրել եմ էն, ինչ ուզել եմ, ու թքած, թե ակումբցիներին դուր կգա: Իմ կարծիքով, շատ ավելի կարևոր ա ինքս ինձ հավատարիմ մնալը, քան «հաջողության» հասնելը: Խնդրեմ, էս տարվա Նոբելյան մրցանակակրի գործերն եմ կարդում: Թափելու բան ամենադասական իմաստով, բայց մարդը հաջողություն ունի: Ես տենց հաջողություն չեմ ուզում:


Մի խոսքով, ոչինչ, որ չենք կարդացել :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ես  մի հատ գրել եմ… չգիտեմ, ուղարկեմ թե չէ… որ ուղարկեմ քննարկումներին չեմ կարա մասնակցեմ…

----------


## LisBeth

> Ես  մի հատ գրել եմ… չգիտեմ, ուղարկեմ թե չէ… որ ուղարկեմ քննարկումներին չեմ կարա մասնակցեմ…


Մեֆ արի տարբերակս պմ անեմ խմբագրի էլի, մեկ ա դու չես քվեարկում, զապրետ էլ չկա։ թե չէ էլի սխալ մխալ դնելու եմ ուղարկեմ։ Համ էլ միանգամից կասես արժի ուղարկել տենց բան, թե չէ։ Կասկածանքների մեջ եմ։

----------

Mephistopheles (13.10.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

> Ես  մի հատ գրել եմ… չգիտեմ, ուղարկեմ թե չէ… որ ուղարկեմ քննարկումներին չեմ կարա մասնակցեմ…


Մեֆ, իսկ մեկը մեկին ի՞նչ ա խանգարում:

----------

LisBeth (13.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ արի տարբերակս պմ անեմ խմբագրի էլի, մեկ ա դու չես քվեարկում, զապրետ էլ չկա։ թե չէ էլի սխալ մխալ դնելու եմ ուղարկեմ։ Համ էլ միանգամից կասես արժի ուղարկել տենց բան, թե չէ։ Կասկածանքների մեջ եմ։


Լիզ, ուրիշ կարգին մարդ չգտա՞ր ուղարկես… ես որ խմբագրեմ վանշե քվե չես ստանա… եթե նկատել ես իմ հավանած գործերը մրցույթում տեղ չեն գրավում… 

համ էլ խմբագրել չգիտեմ… 

…համ էլ վրես մի ղժա…

----------

LisBeth (13.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, իսկ մեկը մեկին ի՞նչ ա խանգարում:


…ախր չեմ կարա համ եղունգներս կրծեմ, համ էլ գրեմ…

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ, ուրիշ կարգին մարդ չգտա՞ր ուղարկես… ես որ խմբագրեմ վանշե քվե չես ստանա… եթե նկատել ես իմ հավանած գործերը մրցույթում տեղ չեն գրավում… 
> 
> համ էլ խմբագրել չգիտեմ… 
> 
> …համ էլ վրես մի ղժա…


չեմ ուզում, կարգին մարդիկ հոգեբանական տրավմա կստանան։ Սենց թե նենց քվե չի ունենալու։ Դու էլ դժվար հավանես, ուղղակի կողքից հայացքի կարիք ունեմ, քեզնից բացի ոչ ոք էլ չունեմ... ազնիվ խոսք չեմ ղժում

----------

Mephistopheles (13.10.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

> …ախր չեմ կարա համ եղունգներս կրծեմ, համ էլ գրեմ…


Եթե չես կարող, ուրեմն անձամբ ես նախընտրում եմ էս անգամ Մեֆի գրած պատմվածքը կարդալ, քան վերլուծությունները:
Հետաքրքիր կլինի:

----------

Mephistopheles (13.10.2013), Արէա (13.10.2013), Վոլտերա (13.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Դու հնդկական կինոյից լացում ե՞ս… կարա՞ս մի հատ վիդեոյի վրա տեսագրես նայենք…


Չէ, Մեֆ, չեմ կարա, լացելու տարիքս անցել ա  :LOL:

----------


## LisBeth

> Չէ, Մեֆ, չեմ կարա, լացելու տարիքս անցել ա


 մի մարդ ով ամեն մի հեղինակի ասում ա լացացրիր  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (13.10.2013), Sambitbaba (14.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> չեմ ուզում, կարգին մարդիկ հոգեբանական տրավմա կստանան։ Սենց թե նենց քվե չի ունենալու։ Դու էլ դժվար հավանես, ուղղակի կողքից հայացքի կարիք ունեմ, քեզնից բացի ոչ ոք էլ չունեմ... ազնիվ խոսք չեմ ղժում


Լիզ փլիզ… դրանից քեզ ոչ մի օգուտ հաստատ չի լինի… ցանկալի ա որ մասնագետը կարդա… սխալ-մխալ, ավել-պակաս բաներ ասեմ կարող ա վնասեմ… մի բան ա քննարկումնրի ժամանակ կարծիք հայտնելը, մի այլ բան խմբագրելը… ես գրական տեխնոլոգիաներին չեմ տիրապետում, Լիզ… 

…ինձնից բացի ոչ ոք չունե՞ս…

----------


## Alphaone

> մի մարդ ով ամեն մի հեղինակի ասում ա լացացրիր


Չէ, Լիզ, ամեն մեկին չէ, մենակ նրանց, ովքեր մի իրականում թաչինգ նյութ են տալիս, հետո էլ ես գրականության հարցում տեղով սուբյեկտիվություն եմ, անընդհատ ծանոթ իրավիճակների հետ ակամա զուգահեռներ եմ տանում, կարող ա գործը բացարձակ ոչ մեկի չհուզի, բայց ինձ լացացնի, բայց հնդկական կինոն արդեն չէ, էդ մի լեվելն անցել եմ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե չես կարող, ուրեմն անձամբ ես նախընտրում եմ էս անգամ Մեֆի գրած պատմվածքը կարդալ, քան վերլուծությունները:
> Հետաքրքիր կլինի:


Դու, երևում ա ատամ ունես վրաս… պատկերացնում եմ ինչ հավեսով ինձ պատեպատ կտաս… 

…Էլ, ես հեչ մի տեղ քե գործի մասին բան-ման գրած կա՞մ…

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ փլիզ… դրանից քեզ ոչ մի օգուտ հաստատ չի լինի… ցանկալի ա որ մասնագետը կարդա… սխալ-մխալ, ավել-պակաս բաներ ասեմ կարող ա վնասեմ… մի բան ա քննարկումնրի ժամանակ կարծիք հայտնելը, մի այլ բան խմբագրելը… ես գրական տեխնոլոգիաներին չեմ տիրապետում, Լիզ… 
> 
> *…ինձնից բացի ոչ ոք չունե՞ս…*


չէ  :Cray:  մթոմ քեզ շատ ունեմ... հենա ատկազ ես գալիս

----------

Mephistopheles (13.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Դու, երևում ա ատամ ունես վրաս… պատկերացնում եմ ինչ հավեսով ինձ պատեպատ կտաս… 
> 
> …Էլ, ես հեչ մի տեղ քե գործի մասին բան-ման գրած կա՞մ…


ինչի ինքն էլ ա գրո՞ւմ։ E-la Via դե ուրեմ դու էլ մասնակցի

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, Մեֆ, չեմ կարա, լացելու տարիքս անցել ա


Ափսոս…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չէ, Լիզ, *ամեն մեկին չէ, մենակ նրանց, ովքեր մի իրականում թաչինգ նյութ են տալիս*, հետո էլ ես գրականության հարցում տեղով սուբյեկտիվություն եմ, անընդհատ ծանոթ իրավիճակների հետ ակամա զուգահեռներ եմ տանում, կարող ա գործը բացարձակ ոչ մեկի չհուզի, բայց ինձ լացացնի, բայց հնդկական կինոն արդեն չէ, էդ մի լեվելն անցել եմ...


Ալֆուշ, բայց դու իրոք մեկ–մեկ նենց բաների մեջ ես լացելիք գտնում, որ նույնիսկ ես, որ իմ ճանաչած ամենալացկան ու ամենահեշտ հուզվող մարդն եմ, անկեղծորեն զարմանում եմ  :Jpit: ։

----------

Alphaone (13.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> չէ  մթոմ քեզ շատ ունեմ... հենա ատկազ ես գալիս


Լիզ… Ռեյ Չարլզին ինչքան էլ սիրեմ, իրա քշած ավտոյի մեջ չեմ ուզի լինել…

----------

Baltazar (13.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆուշ, բայց դու իրոք մեկ–մեկ նենց բաների մեջ ես լացելիք գտնում, որ նույնիսկ ես, որ իմ ճանաչած ամենալացկան ու ամենահեշտ հուզվող մարդն եմ, անկեղծորեն զարմանում եմ ։


Ան, ասենք էկոավանը հեչ լացելու չէր, բայց ինքն իմ կյանքի լիքը դեպքեր ինձ հիշեցրեց, որ ինձ համար լացելու էր, կամ ասենք Չուկի օրորոց սարքելու նկարի մեջ քո համար բացարձակ լացելու բան չպիտի լիներ, ընդհակառակը ջերմ հուզմունք կառաջացներ, բայց ես զզվելի բնավորություն ունեմ զուգահեռներ տանելու ու հենց գործը կարդում եմ, անցյալի դիտավորյալ կողպված ինչ-որ ֆայլ միանգամից գալիս ա դեսքթոփ ու լացացնում...

----------

Smokie (15.10.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

> Դու, երևում ա ատամ ունես վրաս… պատկերացնում եմ ինչ հավեսով ինձ պատեպատ կտաս… 
> 
> …Էլ, ես հեչ մի տեղ քե գործի մասին բան-ման գրած կա՞մ…


 Ես ստեղծագործական մրցույթներին էն խելոք սուսփուս հետևողներից եմ: Բացի էդ էլ կյանքիս մեջ երկու պատմվածքատիպ բան  եմ գրել , դրանք էլ դու ոչ կարդացել ես, ոչ կարծիք հայտնել: Ոնց հասկանում ես, վրեդ ատամ ունենալու պատճառ չուենեմ:
Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա տեսնել Մեֆ քննադատ-վերլուծաբանին ստեղծագործողի մորթու մեջ…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, ասենք էկոավանը հեչ լացելու չէր, բայց ինքն իմ կյանքի լիքը դեպքեր ինձ հիշեցրեց, որ ինձ համար լացելու էր, կամ ասենք Չուկի օրորոց սարքելու նկարի մեջ քո համար բացարձակ լացելու բան չպիտի լիներ, ընդհակառակը ջերմ հուզմունք կառաջացներ, բայց ես զզվելի բնավորություն ունեմ զուգահեռներ տանելու ու հենց գործը կարդում եմ, անցյալի դիտավորյալ կողպված ինչ-որ ֆայլ միանգամից գալիս ա դեսքթոփ ու լացացնում...


Ճիշտ հասկացա՞, որ դու անընդհատ լացելով ման ես գալիս  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

ժող, ես մի հատ պատմություն/սյուժե ունեմ… էս մրցուկթից հետո դնեմ ստեղ ԴՐԱ բրա պատմվածք գրեք՝ մրցույթ… իրական կյանքիցս… 

հը՞…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես ստեղծագործական մրցույթներին էն խելոք սուսփուս հետևողներից եմ: Բացի էդ էլ կյանքիս մեջ երկու պատմվածքատիպ բան  եմ գրել , դրանք էլ դու ոչ կարդացել ես, ոչ կարծիք հայտնել: Ոնց հասկանում ես, վրեդ ատամ ունենալու պատճառ չուենեմ:
> Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա տեսնել Մեֆ քննադատ-վերլուծաբանին ստեղծագործողի մորթու մեջ…


Էլ… մանդր-մունդր ունեմ գրած մանրապատումներում ու օրագրում… մի հատ էլ սիրային թեմայում ունեմ ԳՐԱծ…

էդքանից ավել չկամ Էլ ջան… հավեսով սիրելով եմ գրել, բակց դե էն չի…

----------

E-la Via (13.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ճիշտ հասկացա՞, որ դու անընդհատ լացելով ման ես գալիս ։


Ինչ մոտս էս դեպրեսիոն, հիվանդ, սենսիտիվ շրջանն ա, հա, բայց ժամանակին դարձել էի իմ ճանաչած ամենաանզգայունակ կերպարը, հիմա էդ ժամանակ ճնշած բոլոր զգացմունքներն առիթավորվել են  :LOL:  Մյուս կողմից էլ անկայուն վիճակ ա, եթե լացում եմ, չի նշանակում, որ կես րոպե հետո ինչ-որ բանի վրա լիաթոք չեմ ծիծաղի  :Smile:

----------

Ուլուանա (13.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչ մոտս էս դեպրեսիոն, հիվանդ, սենսիտիվ շրջանն ա, հա, բայց ժամանակին դարձել էի իմ ճանաչած ամենաանզգայունակ կերպարը, հիմա էդ ժամանակ ճնշած բոլոր զգացմունքներն առիթավորվել են  Մյուս կողմից էլ անկայուն վիճակ ա, եթե լացում եմ, չի նշանակում, որ կես րոպե հետո ինչ-որ բանի վրա լիաթոք չեմ ծիծաղի


Բա ասում էիր լացելու տարքիդ անցել ա…

----------


## Alphaone

> Բա ասում էիր լացելու տարքիդ անցել ա…


հնդկական կինոյի վրա լացելու տարիքն անցել ա, բայց եթե ուզում ես ինձ լացելուց տեսնես, նո պրոբլեմ, հենց հաջորդ անգամ լացեցի, կհիշեմ, կնկարեմ  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (13.10.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

> ինչի ինքն էլ ա գրո՞ւմ։ E-la Via դե ուրեմ դու էլ մասնակցի


Լիզ ջան, հիմա մի քիչ ուշ չի՞  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հնդկական կինոյի վրա լացելու տարիքն անցել ա, բայց եթե ուզում ես ինձ լացելուց տեսնես, նո պրոբլեմ, հենց հաջորդ անգամ լացեցի, կհիշեմ, կնկարեմ


վիդեո… վիդեո… ձենով…

----------

Alphaone (13.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ ջան, հիմա մի քիչ ուշ չի՞


Չէ ինչն ա ուշ, որ ուզես կհասցնես։ ես էլ հլը չեմ ուղարկել... 

գնամ քոռ քոռ ձախս քաշեմ, էս մաշնեն մի տեղանոց ա ինչպես միշտ

----------

Mephistopheles (13.10.2013)

----------


## Սամ-Քլայն

Էս մրցույթն ու պատմությունն իրենց երգն ունեն արդեն իմ հիշողության մեջ:
Ինքը դեռ չի եկել, բայց արդեն տպավորվելա հիշողությանս մեջ ~

----------

Արևանուռ (13.10.2013), Վոլտերա (13.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Էս մրցույթն ու պատմությունն իրենց երգն ունեն արդեն իմ հիշողության մեջ:
> Ինքը դեռ չի եկել, բայց արդեն տպավորվելա հիշողությանս մեջ ~


Մենակ Լիլիթ Պիպոյան չլնի սաղ հեչ  :Smile: , կներես էլի խառնվելու համար։

Ուզում եմ քեզ էս մրցույթի ուղարկածդ կարդալուց տեսնեմ, արտահայտիչ շարժուձև ունես, խարիզմայա ինչ ա։ Մի խոսքով հաջողություն քեզ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ ինչն ա ուշ, որ ուզես կհասցնես։ ես էլ հլը չեմ ուղարկել... 
> 
> գնամ քոռ քոռ ձախս քաշեմ, էս մաշնեն մի տեղանոց ա ինչպես միշտ


ձա՞խ… Բրիտանիաում ե՞ս թե Ավստրալիա…

----------


## Սամ-Քլայն

> Մենակ Լիլիթ Պիպոյան չլնի սաղ հեչ , կներես էլի խառնվելու համար։
> 
> Ուզում եմ քեզ էս մրցույթի ուղարկածդ կարդալուց տեսնեմ, արտահայտիչ շարժուձև ունես, խարիզմայա ինչ ա։ Մի խոսքով հաջողություն քեզ։


Չէ, էս անգամ Լիլիթը չի, էս անգամ Ես եմ...  :Smile:  Չեմ կարդալու...

----------

LisBeth (13.10.2013), Mephistopheles (13.10.2013), Smokie (15.10.2013), Արևանուռ (13.10.2013), Վոլտերա (13.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ժող, էս մեկը կարդալով ա, չէ՞… վիդեոն կդնեք, ռէ՞…

----------


## LisBeth

> ձա՞խ… Բրիտանիաում ե՞ս թե Ավստրալիա…


Ես քոռ եմ ինչ տարբերությում ուր եմ, ձախ եմ ուզում ձախ եմ քաշում քեզ ինչ, դու մեջը չես էղնելու մեկ ա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ե՞րբ եմ ասել, որ լավ գործը պիտի լացելու լինի, ես ե՞րբ եմ ասել էս գործը ակումբցիներին դուր կգա, որովհետև լացելու ա։ Ես եթե անգամ տենց էլ մտածեմ կյանքում ինձ թույլ չեմ տա էսքան մեծ թվով մարդկանց տենց անիմաստ վիրավորեմ։
> Եթե մեծ թվով խելացի ու ճաշակով մարդիկ հավանում են մի բան, որը ես պրիմիտիվ եմ համարում, ավելի հավանական ա որ իմ հետ ինչ-որ բան էն չի, քան էդ բոլոր մարդկանց։


Դու չես ասել, որ լացելու պիտի լինի, բայց քեզ ու շատ ակումբցիների հիմնականում լացելու գործերն են դուր գալիս: Ինչ արած, դա ձեր նախընտրությունն ա, ձեր ճաշակն ա, ուզում ես` վիրավորանք համարի:
Դեռ մի շաբաթ առաջ ես նստած գլուխ էի ջարդում, թե ոնց մի գործ գրեմ, որ հենց Արէան, հա, հենց Արէան դրա օգտին քվեարկի: Հետո մտածեցի` ինձ պե՞տք ա: Արէան ինձ անընդհատ ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի կերպով հասկացնում ա, որ ես գրել չգիտեմ, ֆլան-ֆստան, բայց ինձ պե՞տք ա իրան ապացուցել, որ գրել գիտեմ: Ես ապացուցելու ոչինչ չունեմ, ես ունեմ իմ ընթերցողների ստաբիլ զանգվածը, որը գուցե մեծամասնություն չի կազմում, որպեսզի մրցույթներում հաղթեմ, բայց կայուն կերպով քվեարկում ա իմ օգտին: Ու դա երևի ամենալավ ձեռքբերումն ա: Եթե Արէան կամ ինչ-որ ուրիշ զանգված գտնում ա, որ գրել չգիտեմ, դա բացարձակապես իմ խնդիրը չի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, էս անգամ Լիլիթը չի, էս անգամ Ես եմ...  Չեմ կարդալու...


եթե էս մրցեւյթի վիդեոն չդնեք, ես դարդից էլ Ակումբ չեմ մտնի… Ուլուանայի պես կկազմաքանդվեմ…

----------

Սամ-Քլայն (13.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Sorry… I didn't know it was that sensitive…


բա՞ էս ողբացող սմայլիկը որ դրել էի :Cray: , թե ուզում ես վիդեո դնեմ, ուր հոնգուր հոնգուր եմ անում մի ժամ ու մարդիկ դրա վրա էլ ստեղծագործեն

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու չես ասել, որ լացելու պիտի լինի, բայց քեզ ու շատ ակումբցիների հիմնականում լացելու գործերն են դուր գալիս: Ինչ արած, դա ձեր նախընտրությունն ա, ձեր ճաշակն ա, ուզում ես` վիրավորանք համարի:
> Դեռ մի շաբաթ առաջ ես նստած գլուխ էի ջարդում, թե ոնց մի գործ գրեմ, որ հենց Արէան, հա, հենց Արէան դրա օգտին քվեարկի: Հետո մտածեցի` ինձ պե՞տք ա: Արէան ինձ անընդհատ ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի կերպով հասկացնում ա, որ ես գրել չգիտեմ, ֆլան-ֆստան, բայց ինձ պե՞տք ա իրան ապացուցել, որ գրել գիտեմ: Ես ապացուցելու ոչինչ չունեմ, ես ունեմ իմ ընթերցողների ստաբիլ զանգվածը, որը գուցե մեծամասնություն չի կազմում, որպեսզի մրցույթներում հաղթեմ, բայց կայուն կերպով քվեարկում ա իմ օգտին: Ու դա երևի ամենալավ ձեռքբերումն ա: Եթե Արէան կամ ինչ-որ ուրիշ զանգված գտնում ա, որ գրել չգիտեմ, դա բացարձակապես իմ խնդիրը չի:


…և՛ այո, և՛ ոչ…

----------


## E-la Via

> Չէ ինչն ա ուշ, որ ուզես կհասցնես։ ես էլ հլը չեմ ուղարկել... 
> 
> գնամ քոռ քոռ ձախս քաշեմ, էս մաշնեն մի տեղանոց ա ինչպես միշտ


Չէ՜, իմը գրելը չի, այլ կարդալը:
Բայց քեզ էլ, մյուս մասնակիցներին էլ հաջողություն  :Smile: :

----------


## Mephistopheles

> բա՞ էս ողբացող սմայլիկը որ դրել էի, թե ուզում ես վիդեո դնեմ, ուր հոնգուր հոնգուր եմ անում մի ժամ ու մարդիկ դրա վրա էլ ստեղծագործեն


չէ… սմայլիկ չեմ ուզում… իսկականն եմ ուզում… վիդեոյի վրա… ուզում եմ կարդաք, ոչ թե կացեք…

…բայց խի՞ ես ասում "քոռ եմ…"

----------


## LisBeth

> Չէ՜, իմը գրելը չի, այլ կարդալը:
> Բայց քեզ էլ, մյուս մասնակիցներին էլ հաջողություն :


մերսի, հուսով եմ հաջորդ անգամ կմտափոխվես ու կմասնակցես, մի հատ բոմբ անտիուտոպիկ գործով  :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (13.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> …և՛ այո, և՛ ոչ…


հը՞

----------


## LisBeth

> չէ… սմայլիկ չեմ ուզում… իսկականն եմ ուզում… վիդեոյի վրա… ուզում եմ կարդաք, ոչ թե կացեք…
> 
> …բայց խի՞ ես ասում "քոռ եմ…"


էնքան լացի քոռացա, ձայնս էլ կտրվեց, ձենով էի լացում

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հը՞


Համ ճԻշտ ես ասում, համ էլ՝ սխալ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համ ճԻշտ ես ասում, համ էլ՝ սխալ…


փակագծերը բաց

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էնքան լացի քոռացա, ձայնս էլ կտրվեց, ձենով էի լացում


լացողն Ալֆան չէ՞ր… դու ավելի ուրիշ տեսակի զգայուն ես… կարծում եմ…

----------

LisBeth (13.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Համ ճԻշտ ես ասում, համ էլ՝ սխալ…


ճիշը ա ասում, սխալ ձևով  :Think:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> փակագծերը բաց


ընդհանուր եթե նայենք, առանց մասնավորեցնելու ու դեմքերի, ապա ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց երբ որ քվեարկողի ու կարդացողի ինքնությունն ես հաշվի առնում, ապա միանշանակ չի… 

կարճ ասած… նայած ով ա կարդացողն ու քվեարկողը…  որակը…

----------

LisBeth (13.10.2013)

----------


## Արևանուռ

> Չէ, էս անգամ Լիլիթը չի, էս անգամ Ես եմ...  Չեմ կարդալու...


կկարդաս, ու ո՛չ միայն քո գրածը

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ընդհանուր եթե նայենք, առանց մասնավորեցնելու ու դեմքերի, ապա ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց երբ որ քվեարկողի ու կարդացողի ինքնությունն ես հաշվի առնում, ապա միանշանակ չի… 
> 
> կարճ ասած… նայած ով ա կարդացողն ու քվեարկողը…  որակը…


լավ, արի անունները հանենք  :Wink:  դեմ չեմ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> լավ, արի անունները հանենք  դեմ չեմ


ցավն էն ա որ անունները չենք կարող հանել… չենք կարեղ ձևացնել թե չգիտենք…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ցավն էն ա որ անունները չենք կարող հանել… չենք կարեղ ձևացնել թե չգիտենք…


Մեֆ, լավ, մի հատ անուն ա, որովհետև էդ անունով մարդը կոնկրետ գրառում էր արել, որին կոնկրետ պատասխանել էի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, լավ, մի հատ անուն ա, որովհետև էդ անունով մարդը կոնկրետ գրառում էր արել, որին կոնկրետ պատասխանել էի:


էդ ո՞վ ա… ես ավելի ընդհանուր էի ասում… մեր դեպքում քվեարկողներն ու ընթերցողները հայտնի են ու քո ասածը պետք ա հենց էս դեպքի շրջանակներում նայվի… 

մի խոսքով… դու գիտես ովքեր են քո կարդացողներն ու հավանողները… հարցն էն ա թե քեզ գոհացնում ա՞ էդ ընթերցողն ու քվեարկողը թե՞ ոչ… դրանից էլ կախված դու կորոշես փոխվել, թե ոչ… 

եթե սաբջեկտից շեղվեցի, սօրի…

----------


## Սամ-Քլայն

Ժող, տարօրինակ կհնչի, բայց ես ինձ երգիչ եմ զգում

----------

Jarre (14.10.2013), Mephistopheles (13.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> ժՈՂ ՏԱՐՕՐԻՆԱԿ ԿՀՆՉԻ, ԲԱՅՑ ԵՍ ԻՆՁ ԵՐԳԻՉ ԵՄ ԶԳՈՒՄ


Քլայն ջան, էստեղ մարդ կա, իրեն մարսեցի է զգում, երգիչ զգալը հեչ էլ տարօրինակ չի  :LOL:

----------


## Սամ-Քլայն

> Քլայն ջան, էստեղ մարդ կա, իրեն մարսեցի է զգում, երգիչ զգալը հեչ էլ տարօրինակ չի


 :LOL:  Նենց տպավորությունա, ոնց որ մենահամերգս լինի էդ օրը  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (13.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նենց տպավորությունա, ոնց որ մենահամերգս լինի էդ օրը


Իսկ պար կարող ա՞ լինի…

----------


## Alphaone

> Նենց տպավորությունա, ոնց որ մենահամերգս լինի էդ օրը


Մի մտածի, ընթացքում կատարողներ կհայտնվեն  :Jpit:

----------


## Սամ-Քլայն

> Իսկ պար կարող ա՞ լինի…


Հուսով եմ` չես ծաղրում : Չէ... բայց երգեր լինելու են (ոչ իմ կատարմամբ.): Ես գենետիկ բաղաձայն եմ:

----------


## Alphaone

> Իսկ պար կարող ա՞ լինի…


ես լացելուց մի հատ փափուկ խաղալիք գրկած կպարեմ, Մեֆ  :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էդ ո՞վ ա… ես ավելի ընդհանուր էի ասում… մեր դեպքում քվեարկողներն ու ընթերցողները հայտնի են ու քո ասածը պետք ա հենց էս դեպքի շրջանակներում նայվի… 
> 
> մի խոսքով… դու գիտես ովքեր են քո կարդացողներն ու հավանողները… հարցն էն ա թե քեզ գոհացնում ա՞ էդ ընթերցողն ու քվեարկողը թե՞ ոչ… դրանից էլ կախված դու կորոշես փոխվել, թե ոչ… 
> 
> եթե սաբջեկտից շեղվեցի, սօրի…


Մեֆ, մինչև նախորդ մրցույթի ավարտը չէր գոհացնում, բայց որ երկար մտածեցի, սկսեցի գցել-բռնել, զգալ, որ սկսում եմ մտածել ոչ թե իմ ուզածը գրելու, այլ ուրիշներին գոհացնելու ուղղությամբ, հասկացա, որ չէ, ամեն դեպքում ինձ գոհացնում ա, թե ովքեր են ինձ ընթերցում կամ իմ օգտին քվեարկում: Վերջացան ընթերցողներին հարմարվելու փորձերս: Էս անգամ ոտից գլուխ գրել եմ էն, ինչ իմ սրտով էր: Ու եթե նույնիսկ զրո ձայն հավաքեմ, ինձ բացարձակապես չի հուզում. զատո գրելուց մի այլ կարգի հաճույք եմ ստացել (բայց վստահ եմ, որ զրոյի վրա չեմ լռվի... ու նույնքան վստահ եմ, որ չեմ հաղթի):

----------

Mephistopheles (13.10.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Մարի եթե խոստանաս որ կարդացող կգտնես կամ ինքդ կկարդաս, հենց հիմա մի հատ "գործ" եմ գրելու ուղարկեմ։


Եթե հեղինակները չուզեն կամ հնարավորություն չունենան կարդալու, ես կկարդամ  :Smile:

----------

LisBeth (13.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մարի, կարո՞ղ ա մինչև վաղը իրիկվա յան չսպասենք, հենց էսօր էլ դնես գործերը:

----------

Սամ-Քլայն (13.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հուսով եմ` չես ծաղրում : Չէ... բայց երգեր լինելու են (ոչ իմ կատարմամբ.): Ես գենետիկ բաղաձայն եմ:


չեմ ծաղրում… եթե երգեիր, պտի շարժվեիր… իսկ դրա համար տարածություն ա պետք…

----------


## Սամ-Քլայն

չէ, չեմ երգի. բայց երաժշտություն կլինի...

----------

Alphaone (13.10.2013), Mephistopheles (13.10.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Մարի, կարո՞ղ ա մինչև վաղը իրիկվա յան չսպասենք, հենց էսօր էլ դնես գործերը:


Չէ Բյուր, դեռ ուղարկողներ կան:

----------


## LisBeth

> Մարի, կարո՞ղ ա մինչև վաղը իրիկվա յան չսպասենք, հենց էսօր էլ դնես գործերը:


Այվին ուզում էր մասնակցի, էկեք սպասենք

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ես լացելուց մի հատ փափուկ խաղալիք գրկած կպարեմ, Մեֆ


Այվիին գրկի… փափուկ ա…

----------


## Alphaone

> Այվիին գրկի… փափուկ ա…


վաղը գրկելու եմ  :Tongue:

----------

Mephistopheles (13.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ Բյուր, դեռ ուղարկողներ կան:


լավ  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Ժող, ինձ մի սպասեք, ես գնում եմ քնելու, բան չեմ գրելու  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (13.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, ինձ մի սպասեք, ես գնում եմ քնելու, բան չեմ գրելու


իիի, Ռիփ, փաստորեն բան չգրեցի՞ք  :Sad:

----------


## Alphaone

> Ժող, ինձ մի սպասեք, ես գնում եմ քնելու, բան չեմ գրելու


Թե ասա ինչի առանց հասկանալու շնորհակալություն դրեցի, ախր քնել բառն աչքովս ընկավ ուղեղս կախեց  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

> իիի, Ռիփ, փաստորեն բան չգրեցի՞ք


Չէ, հավես չկա. մտքիս մի սյուժե կա, բայց երևի հետո առանձին գրեմ, դնեմ, հիմա հավես չկա գրելու:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թե ասա ինչի առանց հասկանալու շնորհակալություն դրեցի, ախր քնել բառն աչքովս ընկավ ուղեղս կախեց


բոյկոտել շնորհակալական համակարգը  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե հեղինակները չուզեն կամ հնարավորություն չունենան կարդալու, ես կկարդամ


Եթե հնարավորություն չկա թող վիդեոն ուղարկեն…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե հնարավորություն չկա թող վիդեոն ուղարկեն…


կայֆ միտք ա  :Smile:

----------


## Alphaone

> բոյկոտել շնորհակալական համակարգը


իսկականից որ, ֆեյսում անկապ լայք եթե դնում ես, հետո կարաս դիզլայք անես, էստեղ դրեցիր, նոտարի ստորագրության կարգի մի բան ա, ուղղակի դատական կարգով էլ չի վիճարկվում  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հեսա Մարին տուն կհասնի ու կդնի գործերը  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (14.10.2013)

----------

